# In desperate need of help



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 19, 2007)

What should I do to lose the fat in my thighs & butt?
I'm WELL AWARE that I'm clueless.


----------



## exile (Oct 19, 2007)

First of all, bookworm, as I'm sure you know, _there is no such thing as spot reduction_. The body burns fat when you expend calories, particularly in a certain aerobic cardio range of activity, and when it does so, it takes fat calories from all over the body, wherever they're stored. So a healthy, exercise-based program of fat reduction can't favor certain parts of you body. Women tend to store fat in their lower bodies; they can only reduce that fat by exercise that taps into stored fat generally&#8212;and the same for men. It's unfortunate perhaps, but that's all you can do.

Second... just how much excessive fat do you think you have? Are you sure this isn't a perfect-body image problem instead? Why do you think you have an unhealthy amount of fat in those parts of your body? Has your MD said anything about this? Are you way off the scale in terms of standard optimal body-composition/height ratios? _Is_ there a real problem? It's just that the word `desperate' suggests that you're in dire straits, and... well, I wonder about this, eh?


----------



## tellner (Oct 19, 2007)

It will disappear as your weight decreases and change appearance if there's a fair amount of muscle under it. The bottom line is that there's no way to spot-reduce fat other than liposuction.

The bigger question is "Is there really a problem?" Is it the way you see yourself or the way others see you? If your overall weight/BMI is off, maybe you'll want to reduce in any case. If it isn't, then why starve yourself to address a problem which lies elsewhere.


----------



## MJS (Oct 20, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> What should I do to lose the fat in my thighs & butt?
> I'm WELL AWARE that I'm clueless.


 
If you haven't done so already, here are a few suggestions.  First, I'd start making changes in your diet.  Eating right is the first step, IMO, to weight loss.  Second, I'd start working out and doing cardio.  Join a gym or if you'd rather not do that, you can always purchase home gym equipment, although depending on what you get, it can be costly.  Most gyms have trainers who will work with you on a exercise program as well as offer suggestions on your diet.

Mike


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 20, 2007)

exile said:


> First of all, bookworm, as I'm sure you know, _there is no such thing as spot reduction_. The body burns fat when you expend calories, particularly in a certain aerobic cardio range of activity, and when it does so, it takes fat calories from all over the body, wherever they're stored. So a healthy, exercise-based program of fat reduction can't favor certain parts of you body. Women tend to store fat in their lower bodies; they can only reduce that fat by exercise that taps into stored fat generallyand the same for men. It's unfortunate perhaps, but that's all you can do.
> 
> Second... just how much excessive fat do you think you have? Are you sure this isn't a perfect-body image problem instead? Why do you think you have an unhealthy amount of fat in those parts of your body? Has your MD said anything about this? Are you way off the scale in terms of standard optimal body-composition/height ratios? _Is_ there a real problem? It's just that the word `desperate' suggests that you're in dire straits, and... well, I wonder about this, eh?


 
Actually, the title's just an attention-grabber. And, it worked, didn't it?

And, in answer to your questions:
1. I've noticed my thighs/butt are a little heavy. My mom's noticed too. 2.  While I have issues, one of them is NOT a _perfect body image problem_ 3. I'm dimply in that area. 4. He said I should lose weight. 5. I'm 5'4 and I currently weigh 132 lbs. I'm pretty sure I've gained SOME muscle, I just want to get rid of the fat. 6. I don't want to be chubby anymore, ok?


----------



## Kacey (Oct 20, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Actually, the title's just an attention-grabber. And, it worked, didn't it?
> 
> And, in answer to your questions:
> 1. I've noticed my thighs/butt are a little heavy. My mom's noticed too. 2.  While I have issues, one of them is NOT a _perfect body image problem_ 3. I'm dimply in that area. 4. He said I should lose weight. 5. I'm 5'4 and I currently weigh 132 lbs. I'm pretty sure I've gained SOME muscle, I just want to get rid of the fat. 6. I don't want to be chubby anymore, ok?



Hmm... well, according to this height/weight chart, you're either just fine, or very fine boned:

Height.....Small Frame.....Medium Frame.....Large Frame
5'4".........114-127.............124-138............134-151

I tried to copy the chart, but the formatting didn't hold, so you'll have to look at the website linked above for more information.

Now, if you're not happy, then certainly, increase your exercise and decrease your food intake - that's the only thing that's going to work.

You should also consider checking your body mass index (here) - in many ways, that's much more indicative of overall health than weight alone.


----------



## Drac (Oct 20, 2007)

Light weight and high reps..


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 21, 2007)

Meth.

No, wait, meth is bad. I mean it worked for me but... no.

Like was stated earlier, no matter what Diet pill commercials say you cant spot remove fat from certain areas.  You have to burn overall fat.  However you can firm and tone those areas to help with their overall apperances.


----------



## searcher (Oct 22, 2007)

First off, have you had a fitness assessment at a gym?   if not, you need to have one.  

Second, what is your reason for losing said "fat"?   It is one thing to get in shape, it is another thing to lose it for other reasons.

Last, what are you doing right now to combat this fat?   Eating, training, etc.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 22, 2007)

Burn more than you store.  There really is no other way.  Calories are like money in the bank, except you want to get rid of it faster.

Now, if I could spend more calories and save more money, my life would be good.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Do not eat junk food, no junky food.  Avoid eating candy and things like that.  Instead, you can eat healthy food, like kimchi and good salads.  You should eat 6 times a day.  You never skip breakfast, never.  No crazy weird diets either, they never work and can be dangerous.

Most of all, do not concentrate on trying to loose a bunch of weight quickly, like you are training for the Olympics or something like that.  Unless you are going away to train like in the movie "Best of the Best", haha!

Practice, practice, and more practice.  You go to the dojang, and kick, kick, kick.  Ask an Assistant Instructor or older BB to look at the kicks, make sure everything is quite nice, then kick more, kick the bag, kick the shield, kick the cardboard.  

Practice everyday, and I will do the same.  Our kicks will be stronger, faster, more accurate.  Also, we will get more muscle and less fat.



Robert


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 22, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Instead, you can eat healthy food, like *kimchi* and good salads.


 
Good lord, Robert.  The idea isn't to punish her for her eating habits.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## tellner (Oct 22, 2007)

Christ on a pogo stick. If she eats kimchi she won't have to lose weight. The gas pressure and constant jet propulsion will keep her light on the scales.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't listen to them, bookworm_cn317.  Winter is coming on, and hot spicy food will be good, it will keep you warm.  Also, get some good Korean rice.  This is different than that sorry excuse for rice which is typically sold in supermarkets.  Go to a Korean food store, and buy a big bag.  It is sticky when cooked, and you will eat it in big clumps, which stick together.  

The main thing is to avoid candy.  And soft drinks with corn syrup and sugar and such things.  Good coffee is better than soda pop drinks anyday anyway.

You are what you eat.  And to kick well, you have to eat food which makes you strong.

Just do these things and everything will be just fine.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, we see now how this forum reports that it timed out, even when the post went through!!!


----------



## Blindside (Oct 22, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Don't listen to them, bookworm_cn317. Winter is coming on, and hot spicy food will be good, it will keep you warm. Also, get some good Korean rice. This is different than that sorry excuse for rice which is typically sold in supermarkets. Go to a Korean food store, and buy a big bag. It is sticky when cooked, and you will eat it in big clumps, which stick together.


 
I grew up on rice, the good rice, I'm a rice snob, but it isn'ta good diet food.  Rice digest quickly and leaves you feeling hungry again, plus the polished rice lacks many nutrients and is essentially just a source of carbs.  

I do agree with the cutting out of pops and candy, I cut out the one can of coke/day I used to have and would up losing 5 pounds with essentially no other change in my diet.  I replaced the absolutely necessary caffeine intake with unsweetened ice tea or black tea. 

Lamont


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 22, 2007)

First off, Kimchi is AWESOME!!!!  And, it actually promotes metabolism.  Something with the Gochukaro, works like Cayenne pepper.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 22, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> First off, Kimchi is AWESOME!!!!  And, it actually promotes metabolism.  Something with the Gochukaro, works like Cayenne pepper.



See, See???

Thank you, MBuzzy!

I was told that it was healthy and good for you.  I was not told why, and that is okay.  I do not have to question all of these things.

Do not get the Really Hot kind.  It will light you up!  Start off with mild kind, it is okay.  Also, there is a type of kimchi that is made of cucumbers.  Yes, cucumbers.  It is not nearly as spicy, and Man, no joke.  It is some of the best eating that you can ever do!

Oh, I am now hungry now.  Enough of these ramen noodles.  Where is my cookbook?  Oh!!!

:soapbox:


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 22, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> See, See???
> 
> Thank you, MBuzzy!
> 
> ...


 
Whoa....Ramen is one of the STAPLES of Korean cooking!  I don't think I was ever in a restaurant that didn't offer Ramen.  Sometimes with an egg, sometimes with a slice of cheese....Just as common as Bi Bim Bap.

Cucumber Kimchi is AWESOME - BUT, my personal favorite is Oi Muchim, or spicy cucumbers.  You take Gochukaro, sugar, brown sugar, sesame seeds, sesame oil, sliced cucumbers, and some rice vinegar and POOF.....Oi Muchim.  Very yummy.


----------

